# Threw up pork neck bones....



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

... we've been giving her pork for a week or so now and she's fine with it... even eating pork shoulder bone.

So we started her on pork neck bones yesterday. The first meal went fine but this morning she puked up some pieces of neck bone from last night's meal. She's 6 months.

Should we just keep giving them to her and see if she gets better at chewing them enough and her system gets used to digesting it....?

Or should we wait a few months until her teeth are stronger and she's better at chewing bones?

Thanks!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't feed my dogs pork bones, or pork. I heard it isn't the best choice of meat for a raw fed dog. Her teeth are probably not very stron since she is only 6 months. So watch her with any bone.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The wonder of a dogs body. If it has something inside that it knows it can't pass out the back end it simply expels it out the front end.









Could be it wasn't chewed enough, or the bone was just too much for the stomach to handle (at that point).

I feed alot of pork and have not problems. I haven't used pork neck bones in a long time because my 3 little guys can't handle them (too big and touch) but now that I have Mauser and Sasha I think I'll add them back into the menu.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I give my dogs pork neck bones-I try to pick out the meatiest ones. Though my dogs are older, there have only been a couple of times where they barf them up. My foster countersurfed and got a pork steak w/ round bone, his first raw experience. At 3 am he barfed up the bone( he was crated) and then he growled at Onyx so she couldn't get to it. I finally had to take it away!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThe wonder of a dogs body. If it has something inside that it knows it can't pass out the back end it simply expels it out the front end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true -- I'm sure she was much better off sending it out her mouth than trying to poop it out!

Yeah -- she's fine with pork meat (so far) and with other pork bones -- and she even left a few bigger pieces of pork neck bone the other night (clearly she knew she couldn't handle it).

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI give my dogs pork neck bones-I try to pick out the meatiest ones. Though my dogs are older, there have only been a couple of times where they barf them up. My foster countersurfed and got a pork steak w/ round bone, his first raw experience. At 3 am he barfed up the bone( he was crated) and then he growled at Onyx so she couldn't get to it. I finally had to take it away!


Thanks for the response....

I think we're going to try to keep giving them to her (the ones we have are pretty meaty) and see if she can't sort it out -- her jaw is getting so strong so fast, that I think she'll pretty quickly be able to break down the neck bones and hopefully just leave the ones she can't. The only problem with the puking thing is that it wakes us up in the middle of the night! (I don't think it bothers her too much!)

Pork is too cheap around here to not include as a part of her diet....


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

When we first started giving PNB's to Anna, she threw one up one morning, but since then, we haven't had a problem. The piece she threw up was kinda large, she just didn't chew it up good enough, but we haven't had a problem since then.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I feed pork necks to my GSD on a regular basis, and pieces of pork meat to my cat and we haven't experienced any problems.

When I first started feeding raw (with my cat, since he came before Janka) I had read about the possible dangers about feeding pork on the raw-fed cat sites. I delved further into research and posted on two separate raw-feeding forums after Janka came along, including here. 

Domestically raised raw pork is completely safe for our animals' consumption.

I would put a hold on pork necks till your pup is older though. I didn't incorporate pork necks to Janka's diet till she was around 9 months old. The bones are rather big and hard for a younger dog who is still or just past teething.










~ Rei


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, Rei.

We haven't reintroduced them yet this week.... and based on your advise we might hold off a little longer. She's finished teething (but her teeth aren't set in her jaw yet). She's a very strong chewer already -- but could perhaps use a bit more time before taking on pork neck bones. No rush as she does pretty well with turkey wings and chicken necks....


----------

